# ISO Gravy for new potatoes



## thesongthatilike (Jan 22, 2008)

My mom used to make a gravy with the potatoes.  I'm not sure what the ingredients are, but seems like it has milk in it.  Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

Peel and Boil potatoes...If large you can quarter them. When the potatoes are done make a blonde roux (flour & butter) Cook for just a couple of minutes so the flour want taste raw. Remove the potatoes from the water and sitr the roux into the liquid. Add milk. Keep adding roux and milk to desired consistency. If too thick, add milk. To thin, add roux.... Add potatoes back in. Adjust seasoning. I like this kinda salty with lots of black pepper served with corn bread!!

Hope this helps!!

Enjoy!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help. They were delicious! I remember my mother 'fixing' new potatoes and I loved them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

You are very welcome!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

Uncle Bob, can you humor me and tell me how much flour and how much butter for the roux?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

I really don't measure this. I just melt some butter..maybe 2 Tbls...Then add some flour...maybe 2 Tbls. again. Cook it for a few minutes, Then use it to thicken the potato broth and milk. If it's not thick enough for your taste, add more flour/butter.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, so it's kind of like a paste that you then add to other liquids?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 22, 2008)

For 2 cups of liquid, I usually use 3 tablespoons butter and 3 tablespoons flour.  Melt butter, stir in flour and cook, constantly stirring, until the butter and flour are incorporated.  Add liquid gradually, stirring constantly, until all liquid is added.  Now, continue stirring with a whisk until the mixture comes to a boil.  That's when you will have the full thickness of your mixture.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Okay, so it's kind of like a paste that you then add to other liquids?


 
Yes. It's just melted butter with flour added to form a "paste"...a blonde roux. Cook it just long enough to remove the raw flour taste. Then whisk it in.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, Uncle Bob! I have never made white gravy because I don't like gravy and no one in the house has requested it. But recently, some of the kids said they'd like it with chicken fried steak. So I'm really excited to have caught this thread.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie E said:


> For 2 cups of liquid, I usually use 3 tablespoons butter and 3 tablespoons flour.  Melt butter, stir in flour and cook, constantly stirring, until the butter and flour are incorporated.  Add liquid gradually, stirring constantly, until all liquid is added.  Now, continue stirring with a whisk until the mixture comes to a boil.  That's when you will have the full thickness of your mixture.


Even better, Katie. (You know me well, huh. I'm one who needs the exact measurements or it scares the heck out of me!) Thanks so much for this.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

For Chicken fried Steak/Chicken etc. Look for this product. Pioneer Brand. Simple to make and you can "Jazz" it up to make you happy!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> For Chicken fried Steak/Chicken etc. Look for this product. Pioneer Brand. Simple to make and you can "Jazz" it up to make you happy!!
> 
> Enjoy!


For real, Uncle Bob? Can I use this and it wouldn't be a total travesty??? Because if you say it's OK, I'm going for it. A true southern gentleman like yourself would never lead a lady astray when it comes to gravy, right?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> For real, Uncle Bob? Can I use this and it wouldn't be a total travesty??? Because if you say it's OK, I'm going for it. A true southern gentleman like yourself would never lead a lady astray when it comes to gravy, right?


 
I promise you as an Officer & Gentleman you can do this. Three simple steps, and it's good! They also make a Sausage Gravy Mix. Add some fried sausage patties, break them into small pieces, add to the Gravy mix. Serve over hot biscuits. Shake a few drops of Tabasco on and you'll having them shouting with joy!!! 


Only stipulation is...Ya got invite me over!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

This is awesome. I actually make wonderful biscuits (from scratch, even) and I think being able to serve real biscuits and gravy would be great! The Tabasco tip is _much_ appreciated, too. My family adores hot sauces but I would never think to put some in gravy. WooHoo! And you have a standing invitation anytime you wander down this way.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 22, 2008)

Make your fabulous home made biscuits...break them open...cover with Sausage gravy. Serve the Tabasco/Louisiana hot sauce at the table so everyone can add as much as they like....or none at all. Hot coffee is a must!! Eggs & Grits..optional!!

Have Fun!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yes, always steaming hot coffee to go with or after every meal. I may be an "uncertain" cook, but I serve up a mighty good cup of coffee.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie E said:


> For 2 cups of liquid, I usually use 3 tablespoons butter and 3 tablespoons flour. Melt butter, stir in flour and cook, constantly stirring, until the butter and flour are incorporated. Add liquid gradually, stirring constantly, until all liquid is added. Now, continue stirring with a whisk until the mixture comes to a boil. That's when you will have the full thickness of your mixture.


 

Thanks for this guideline. I never know how much roux to make up for how much liquid I want to thicken.  I never pay attention when following a recipe. This will help.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 22, 2008)

UncleBob; Do you add your roux straight into the liquid? I've never done it quite that way as I would be afraid of creating a lumpy gravy. I have always added liquid to the roux, in small amounts, stirring in each addition of liquid until the roux has become a medium-thick paste. I then add that to the cream, milk, stock, or whatever. This assures me that I will have a silky-smooth gravy or sauce.

Also, when making soups where the solids tend to settle to the bottom, as in split pea soup, or bean soup, make a blonde roux, and add some of the soup broth until a medium paste is formed. Then, add the paste to the remaining soup. This is called "binding" the soup and keeps the solids suspended evenly from top to bottom of the pot. It can even be used in chili (but I wouldn't use it in my chili).

Also use the roux as a starter for many gumbos, gravies, Veloute, Bechemel sauce, and small or derivative sauces such as Alfredo Sauce, or Mornay sauce, and for making choux paste for eclairs and puff pastries.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 23, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> UncleBob; Do you add your roux straight into the liquid?


 
Sometimes yes...Sometimes no...If I am making (chicken) gravy in a skillet then I add liquid to the roux. I control the thickness of the gravy by the volume of liquid that is added to the set amount of roux. In the case of the OP question, where I have a set amount of liquid, I control the thickness by either adding the roux straight to the (small amounts) of liquid to control thickness, or sometimes the "binding" method you mentioned for larger amounts of liquid. At other times, a flour "slurry" added to the pot liquid in small amounts works well to achieve desired thickness. By whichever method... I find a a wire whisk used briskly invaluable.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2008)

When you make a roux (or a beurre manie) you are coating the grains of flour with fat.  That coating prevents the grains of flour from attaching to each other and forming lumps.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I now know something I didn't know before.  I never would have guessed that you could add the roux directly to the liquid.  It just wouldn't have occured to me.  I can now die a happy man (but not for another 50 years or so).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sattie (Jan 23, 2008)

Ummm, I don't mean to take this conversation in a different direction, but down in my neck of the woods, there is a cajun place called Razzoo's that is fairly decent to eat at.  Anyhow, I once orded the blackend pork chop with red potatos in manure sauce, yes, I said manure.. and it was soooooooo goood!!  I have not been back to eat there in ages, but when I did, I always ordered extra manure sauce for on my potatos and anything else I could dip in it!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ummm, I don't mean to take this conversation in a different direction, but down in my neck of the woods, there is a cajun place called Razzoo's that is fairly decent to eat at. Anyhow, I once orded the blackend pork chop with red potatos in manure sauce, yes, I said manure.. and it was soooooooo goood!! I have not been back to eat there in ages, but when I did, I always ordered extra manure sauce for on my potatos and anything else I could dip in it!!!



All I can say to that is, WOW!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ummm, I don't mean to take this conversation in a different direction, but down in my neck of the woods, there is a cajun place called Razzoo's that is fairly decent to eat at.  Anyhow, I once orded the blackend pork chop with red potatos in manure sauce, yes, I said manure.. and it was soooooooo goood!!  I have not been back to eat there in ages, but when I did, I always ordered extra manure sauce for on my potatos and anything else I could dip in it!!!


Here's a recipe for the sauce, Sattie.
Meuniere Sauce
I'm going to try making some.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*gravy for potatoes*

we love that gravy for new potatoes, but we always called it white sauce.  Same thing though.  Rule of thumb is usually 1 T each of flour and butter, ( a little more if you want it thicker) to 1 cup milk. When we dig our potatoes, we're also busy picking and shelling our peas so that we can have them together.  In the winter, we like creamed eggs on toast with the sme gravy, add chipped beef for  SOS, or use sausage to make sausage gravy for biscuits, or even better, sliver up some country ham and put it between biscuit halves and top with that white gravy--plenty of pepper in that one!.


----------



## sattie (Jan 23, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Here's a recipe for the sauce, Sattie.
> Meuniere Sauce
> I'm going to try making some.


 
Awesome!!!  I guess my spelling was not quite right... but I am pretty sure that is what they were saying!!  LOL!  Thanks for the recipe... that stuff is meant to go on everything!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

sattie said:


> Awesome!!!  I guess my spelling was not quite right... but I am pretty sure that is what they were saying!!  LOL!  Thanks for the recipe... that stuff is meant to go on everything!


It sounds almost exactly like that. Click the speaker button here
meunière - definition of meunière by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
and you can here the pronunciation for this French word.


----------



## sattie (Jan 23, 2008)

Girl, you are just loaded with info!!! That is the coolest thing I have ever seen. (Can that be done with spanish words???) 

Sorry, enough of me hi-jacking the thread!!! Back to the gravy!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

I home school my kids so I use the pronunciation feature of online dictionaries a lot. It's a great improvement over just finding the definition, huh? And usually if you do a google search for a foreign word, you will find the pronunciation somewhere. I can't take credit for knowing the name of the sauce, tho. I know you live in Texas and it sounded good so I googled Razoo's Restaurants hoping to find one near me and they had an online menu, where I found the sauce. But for a minute I had you fooled, huh? lol But thanks for posting because I've never heard of this sauce before and the recipes I found sound soooo good.


----------



## sattie (Jan 23, 2008)

Anytime my friend.  I never thought of looking for the recipe or anything.  When I read this thread, that was the first thing that popped in my head.  I remember getting the gravy/sauce and the wait staff telling me what it was.  When I went back, I had the hardest time remembering the name of it.  Anyhow, I think it went great with the potatos.  

That pronunciation feature is great.... I love the Spanish language and would love to do it justice.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 24, 2008)

When I make gravy I always add the liquid to the roux a little at a time mixing well as I go until I have added about half of the liquid. Never had lumpy gravy in my life..lol. Also if you remove the roux from the heat and let it cool a bit (about 1 min) before you add any liquid there is even less a chance of it being lumpy.


----------

